# Can Cancer Be Prevented—And Even Cured—Through Diet?



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

*Can Cancer Be Prevented-And Even Cured-Through Diet? This Scientist Is Convinced It Can*

Before anyone here starts jumping down my throat for posting this, I have been following this style of eating for many years (I still eat fish and game a few times per year). 
I'm cancer-free, despite being in a tiny village when I was a kid, 60 km from Chernobyl and staying there for full 30 days after the accident before finally evacuating (government forgot to tell the whole town, the rest of the world knew, of'course).. I had a good reason for changing my diet and trying my best to prevent cancer, it's working for me and for many others.

Can Cancer Be Prevented?And Even Cured?Through Diet? This Scientist Is Convinced It Can | Alternet


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I can't say much about that. 

But I did always wonder how, if radiation causes cancer, then the answer must be more radiation? 
I know some people must have been affected by cancer on here eight themselves or loved ones. Preventing it in the first place would be good. Why put food in a microwave? And stay away from radiation.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

What got me started is reading The China Study

http://www.amazon.com/China-Study-C...id=1415632212&sr=8-1&keywords=the+china+study

About the Author

T. Colin Campbell, PhD, is the project director of the China-Oxford-Cornell Diet and Health Project (the China Study), a 20-year study of nutrition and health. He is the Jacob Gould Schurman Professor Emeritus of nutritional biochemistry at Cornell University. In more than 40 years of research he has received more than 70 grant-years of peer-reviewed research funding and authored more than 300 research papers.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

There is a lot about cancer that is not completely understood. Diet and additive and preservatives likely have a role in some forms. Other are environmental or hereditary. I believe that with a trillion dollar industry there will be turf wars. Some medicines are toxic. Look at the side effects of medications promoted on TV as they are listed by an auctioneer. I do think that an open mind and good studies to test relevant ideas would be a great thing. I am skeptical of studies in China due to the discrepancy of medical care and screening here and there. I also do not see them as having a significantly longer life span for being so disease free but I only read the article, not he peer reviewed study. Still good ideas are good ideas and some of these appear to have merit. 

While non scientific, diet was addressed in the Bible and meat was on that list. Who would know better than God, our creator? As the ancient Greeks said, "moderation in all things".


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

James m said:


> I can't say much about that.
> 
> But I did always wonder how, if radiation causes cancer, then the answer must be more radiation?
> I know some people must have been affected by cancer on here eight themselves or loved ones. Preventing it in the first place would be good. Why put food in a microwave? And stay away from radiation.


Excellent point that I have heard discussed in medical circles before. Radiation breaking down DNA and chromosomes were are consuming. That screams dietary problem.


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm not sure about diet, but pretty much the entire medical field is in agreement on the cause of Kidney Cancer. It's smoking!

I smoked from the time I was 12 years old. Sometimes up to 4 packs a day. When they told me August of last year that I had a 10 1/2 inch long by 5 inch diameter tumor attached to my left Kidney and that it and the Kidney were cancerous, I quit smoking cold turkey that day!

Would it have happened if I hadn't been a smoker all those years? Can't say for sure, but you can bet I'll never have another Cigarette touch my lips!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm at high risk for throat cancer especially due to close proximity to Chernobyl, I really wish we didn't stay there for so long but can't change that now.


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> I'm at high risk for throat cancer especially due to close proximity to Chernobyl, I really wish we didn't stay there for so long but can't change that now.


My hope is for the best health for you. But I'll say also you need to keep a close eye out for symptoms.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

ntxwheels said:


> My hope is for the best health for you. But I'll say also you need to keep a close eye out for symptoms.


Thank you and congrats to you.
I get checked every 6 months, never smoked, exercise regularly and eat mostly plant-based. Hopefully I can avoid this thing, trying very hard to.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

As an old raw vegan at heart, I think the young man is right in a lot of areas. One big point where he is missing the boat is his failure to realize the leading cause of breast cancer is abortion. Planned Parenthood and their pals at the Khomen Foundation who run the abortion industry can blame casein but thats not the case. They should look in the mirror to find the villian. Big study recently from China to prove the point. Aborted babies equal breast cancer.,

Bombshell Study Finds 44% Increased Breast Cancer Risk for Women Having Abortions | LifeNews.com


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Another breast cancer cause is choosing not to breastfeed your children. Another thing I went crazy on is breastfeeding both of my girls for 3 years each lol They are NEVER sick


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

There ya go. Breast feeding is good for everybody..except those companies which sell the baby forumula. Sure yall have heard of the benefits of Turmeric/Curcumin. Have heard enough to believe it. 
10 Foods for Cancer Prevention: Turmeric


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

I agree that nutrition is key to life and preventing dis-eases. However, we intake SO many poisons each day - depending on where we live, and what we drink - our crappy water is fluoridated - expensive for us (and wasteful) to get around. Also, what you breathe! We can somewhat control how and what we eat, but the others are much tougher. 

We have been working on keeping healthy through nutrition and maybe one day, in the distant future, doctors will actually be taught about nutrition and Big Pharma will be uncoupled from doctors, so we may stop getting drugs pushed on us...

for now, what did Hippo say - let thy food be thy medicine? Something like dat...eat on...


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

In the last 10 years I could stand it, I used a commercial antibiotic less times than I have fingers and never used a "conventional" cancer protocol.
I treated cancers, severe infections and incurables. I had better success rates than my colleagues.
You get to guess and pray you should - I did it live in human flesh for 15 years and still "famous" for it.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Frap I can't find the video I had titled Eat to Cure Cancer. I will keep searching but it had lots of scientific data including success stories if caught early enough.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

I watched Dr. Campbells "Fork over Knives" at the end of last year and it really made sense of what he (and there was another doctor he worked with) talked about. The China study correlation pinpointed tons of data gathered and was very impressive and made an impact on me where I strictly went all veggies for 6 months. During the 6 months I felt like I was 18 again (doctor tests also showed a major improvement in health). What failed me? Parties, family gatherings, working late with "grab and go" anything I could get my hands on that wasn't veggies, which progressed back to meat/dairy/fish eating again. I feel like crap again.

One thing a lot of people don't understand is they think protein has to come from meat/fish/dairy. It does not folks! There is protein in plant foods. Glad to see a new film is coming out from him and his son.

One of the main reasons on going strictly plant base was if I could change my diet drastically as in a scenario of a TEOTWAWKI with no meat/dairy/fish. I was able to do that. PS.... that's my prep of the day for 6 months.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I found that yes, massive family gatherings can be ruinous as well so I went slow. I'm def not vegan and I never will be I keep wild-caught fish and venison (no dairy and no oil) in my diet but I indulge just a handful times per year, which seems to work for me long-term, I don't feel deprived and I never touch anything from a factory farm. My diet is pretty much all plant-based and I feel amazing, no one believes me when I say I'm 38 when they see me and I feel about 20, all the time  I recover from injuries a lot faster and never get sick, it's pretty nice.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

P.S. I read the China Study first and saw Forks Over Knives years later (Netflicks), inspired me to stay strong and stick to what I was doing, definitely recommend this documentary to anyone.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> *Can Cancer Be Prevented-And Even Cured-Through Diet? This Scientist Is Convinced It Can*
> 
> Before anyone here starts jumping down my throat for posting this, I have been following this style of eating for many years (I still eat fish and game a few times per year).
> I'm cancer-free, despite being in a tiny village when I was a kid, 60 km from Chernobyl and staying there for full 30 days after the accident before finally evacuating (government forgot to tell the whole town, the rest of the world knew, of'course).. I had a good reason for changing my diet and trying my best to prevent cancer, it's working for me and for many others.
> ...


Toronto...yes Cancer can be prevented and diminished through dietary habits. There are many foods that give the body what it needs to combat illnesses...even Cancer...That said I would never recommend anyone forgo the treatment a doctor prescribes. Me...I firmly believe that cancer hates Gin...and it can get drunk and lose focus and subsequently fall pray to hang overs and be caste aside...SO that is my anti- cancer/ anti- everything drug /food of choice. Unfortunately it also drives away romantic notions and affection...but ...at least I'm alive...I'm just joking about the Gin part...everyone knows Cancer hates Vodka....not Gin....


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> *Can Cancer Be Prevented-And Even Cured-Through Diet? This Scientist Is Convinced It Can*
> 
> Before anyone here starts jumping down my throat for posting this, I have been following this style of eating for many years (I still eat fish and game a few times per year).
> I'm cancer-free, despite being in a tiny village when I was a kid, 60 km from Chernobyl and staying there for full 30 days after the accident before finally evacuating (government forgot to tell the whole town, the rest of the world knew, of'course).. I had a good reason for changing my diet and trying my best to prevent cancer, it's working for me and for many others.
> ...


I am going to leave a comment on the original post. I don't know for sure if any specific diet can cure or prevent cancer, but I wouldn't bet my life on it. You point out that you haven't had cancer, even though your exposure to possible radiation would seem to make you a likely target. Unfortunately, you don't really have any idea if you personally were exposed, because you didn't have a dosimeter or any other instrument to detect radiation. And, of course, people have varying resistance to radiation.

Unfortunately, you can't assume that the diet has anything to do with it. Not only that, but radiation is something that can sneak up on you. It depends on cumulative exposure. So now, you could eat a banana (known source of natural radioactivity) and be attacked by cancer next month. Or not. Every single person is different and cancer follows no rules.

If you could gather every person in that village and have half of them eat that diet and half eat nothing but Subway subs (or any other diet), then demonstrate that there were fewer people with cancer in the group that ate your special diet, then you would have something to argue with. Right now you have nothing but a hunch. But you go right on with it. If you're healthy, then it's good for you.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> *Can Cancer Be Prevented-And Even Cured-Through Diet? This Scientist Is Convinced It Can*
> 
> Before anyone here starts jumping down my throat for posting this, I have been following this style of eating for many years (I still eat fish and game a few times per year).
> I'm cancer-free, despite being in a tiny village when I was a kid, 60 km from Chernobyl and staying there for full 30 days after the accident before finally evacuating (government forgot to tell the whole town, the rest of the world knew, of'course).. I had a good reason for changing my diet and trying my best to prevent cancer, it's working for me and for many others.
> ...


I have known people to be cured y a drastic change in their diets. they also had to take some supplements also and couldn't tell you want they were but whatever it was cured them with no radiation or chemo
I think our poor diets and modern life style has caused a lot of diseases like cancer


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

survival said:


> I watched Dr. Campbells "Fork over Knives" at the end of last year and it really made sense of what he (and there was another doctor he worked with) talked about. The China study correlation pinpointed tons of data gathered and was very impressive and made an impact on me where I strictly went all veggies for 6 months. During the 6 months I felt like I was 18 again (doctor tests also showed a major improvement in health). What failed me? Parties, family gatherings, working late with "grab and go" anything I could get my hands on that wasn't veggies, which progressed back to meat/dairy/fish eating again. I feel like crap again.
> 
> One thing a lot of people don't understand is they think protein has to come from meat/fish/dairy. It does not folks! There is protein in plant foods. Glad to see a new film is coming out from him and his son.
> 
> One of the main reasons on going strictly plant base was if I could change my diet drastically as in a scenario of a TEOTWAWKI with no meat/dairy/fish. I was able to do that. PS.... that's my prep of the day for 6 months.


Same here. I got on the raw vegan program for a solid six months..but did cheat a little by having one pig out day per week where I ate what I wanted..mainly to pick up some B Vitamins which are not readily available in the plant world. Dropped 40 lbs..felt great and was never hungry. Found this group of folks generally real helpful. Some kooks who hang there but also a lot of formerly sick Christians and some trying to heal.

Living and Raw Foods Community Support


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Research Max Gerson - he started it, his daughter took it over. Lots of good info about curing/preventing cancer naturally.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I don't go raw for long periods of time, the most I did was 10 days every Summer, it's not for me. The only reason I can stick to years-long plant-based diet is because I didn't change everything drastically, I make a lot of cooked comfort foods, I never feel deprived  I also make a lot of Russian, Ukrainian, Indian, Chinese, Vietnamese, Japanese, Italian-style meals, keep it fun


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Not sure I am ready to make that bold of a statement, but I have been messing around with herbal remedies for about a year now and have "cured" a lot of things that ail me as a result. I also firmly believe that our diet has a lot to do with a lot of the health issues we develop over time. While diet and nutrition alone may not be the silver bullet for everything that ails up, I definitely thing there would be a lot less of us with ailments if we did a better job of eating and ate the proper things daily in our diets. I know at this point I am sold anyways on that aspect of it.


----------

